# Who makes a good zero turn mower?



## Jody Hawk (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking for a new zero turn between $3000-$4000. Must have the heavy duty mowing deck !!!!!!! Can any of y'all recommend a good one.


----------



## MoonPie (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't know if you can find one for that price w/ a heavy duty deck. Snapper Pro or X-Mark are good long lasting mowers. Slightly used would fit into that price range.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 11, 2011)

Really like the Bad Boy at Tractor Supply. I checked one out awhile back and it looks solid built. Anyone own one of these?

http://www.tractorsupply.com/outdoo...ad-boy-reg-48-in-mz48-zero-turn-mower-1015749

http://www.badboymowers.com/view/2011-mz


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Really like the Bad Boy at Tractor Supply. I checked one out awhile back and it looks solid built. Anyone own one of these?
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/outdoo...ad-boy-reg-48-in-mz48-zero-turn-mower-1015749
> 
> http://www.badboymowers.com/view/2011-mz





That will be my next one. I`m not real happy with my Cub Cadet ZTR.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Apr 11, 2011)

You looking for a brand new one....or a used one in pretty good shape?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 11, 2011)

New one.


----------



## MoonPie (Apr 11, 2011)

The Bad Boy looks prudy good! In fact they all look good in adds. I do not think, although specs say steel, that it actually does not have a heavy duty deck. The Snapper below is a commercial model $3999.00. I run a yard service (both commercial & residential) and have run this model hard for five years now with no problems. It is a great, heavy duty mower. The reason why I think X-Mark is also good is because the City and many of the local schools use them exclusively.  Anyway hope this helps. 

Wayne Smith
Smith Family Lawn Care


MOWER DECK
Fabricated 10-gauge with double top deck, overlap welded corners and double reinforced side skirts, steel reinforced leading edge
http://www.snapperpro.com/models/features/5:s50x


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 11, 2011)

I bought an Exmark... they have one (like mine) that is built like the commercial units but is not as expensive.... 200hr with not a lick of trouble..


----------



## papaz (Apr 11, 2011)

I've had a Bad Boy for a little over a year now and it is great.  I used to cut my grass with a 60" finishing mower behind a small John Deere tractor but this thing will cut circles around that finishing mower.  Cut my mowing time almost in half!!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Apr 11, 2011)

You can't get one quite that cheap but...... I have had a Dixie Chopper for going on six years and I don't know of a better made mower.


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 11, 2011)

Deer Fanatic said:


> You can't get one quite that cheap but...... I have had a Dixie Chopper for going on six years and I don't know of a better made mower.



Dixie Chopper and Toro commercial z mowers will be hard to beat.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 11, 2011)

I have sold the Bad Boys for years .... they are tanks!  You won't be disappointed at all.  They have a 48" at $3499 but the 60" is a little larger frame and $4999.  Every once in a while if you watch the sales they run a 10-15% off.  It usually is a max discount of $100 though.  Still ... it's worth saving $100 so I'd at least ask.  PM me if you have any questions ... I have left TSC but still have friends who work there and will be glad to help you.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 12, 2011)

In that price range, you can also check out the Hustler fastrac model line-up.  Geared for the homeowner, but the deck and hydros are commercial quality.  I believe the deck has a lifetime warranty on the hustlers.

One thing to remember is dealer support.  Whatever brand you buy, know where you are going to get parts for it.  The local Hustler dealer in town is horrible with customer service and not stocking parts for my Hustler Mini-Z.  So...I go to one down in Stockbridge/Macdonough area that has every part I need and much better service.


----------



## MoonPie (Apr 12, 2011)

Deer Fanatic said:


> You can't get one quite that cheap but...... I have had a Dixie Chopper for going on six years and I don't know of a better made mower.



Now these are the type of posts that you need in making a decision. Six years use - now that says something! 

You need to know things like this, and like the amount a hours, and like who could you trust to do serious service near where you live. What if any are the service issues w/ a particular mower. Every brand has some - DO RESEARCH. You would not buy a tractor if it was expected to die, or even have serious repair issues, on you after a thousand hrs. The same is true for a good mower. 

There is one main thing that will help more than anything else. Stop and ask when you see a lawn service how his mower is workin out for him. If he says "real good" and you can see 1600 hrs on the hour gauge, that is valuable information. When you repeat this a few times for the same brand of mower... this says it all. 

Mowers are just like any other piece of machinery. Those who sell them praise them, even when their service dept is filled with them. Here's and example - I bought a Honda walk behind a few years back, depending on the name Honda. After three months, brought it back cause it would not start. When I looked back into the service dept. I saw five more of the exact same model lined up waiting service. It's not just having a mower down - it's work lost. Since that time I have had more trouble and work done on it.  

Mowers are just like any other piece of machinery. Those who put them to work know them. When you want answers, ask those who know them.

OK. I got to go cut some grass. The rain was not as bad as expected from that storm last night.

Wayne


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Apr 12, 2011)

You might price an economy ZT and see if you might be able to purchase a commercial grade undercarriage to put under it.  A friend of ours did something similar a few years ago and saved a good bit of money.  He wanted a 48" JD tractor.  He found a good price in a 36" JD, bought a 48" undercarriage, and sold the 36" undercarriage.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 12, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> In that price range, you can also check out the Hustler fastrac model line-up.  Geared for the homeowner, but the deck and hydros are commercial quality.  I believe the deck has a lifetime warranty on the hustlers.
> 
> One thing to remember is dealer support.  Whatever brand you buy, know where you are going to get parts for it.  The local Hustler dealer in town is horrible with customer service and not stocking parts for my Hustler Mini-Z.  So...I go to one down in Stockbridge/Macdonough area that has every part I need and much better service.



Good advice about the parts.  It's a huge advantage for Bad Boy I think.  They have a great web page and all parts, service manuals(not just owners manuals) are available to the owner.  They even have a DIY section if you prefer to do your own services.  You can buy the parts as cheap if not cheaper than buying them at a dealer.


----------



## The Bell Man (Apr 12, 2011)

I have an exmark with 375 hours, bought it new 11 yrs ago. The only repairs I've done to it is a gasket, an ignition coil, and batteries.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 13, 2011)

Consumer Reports is a good place to research something like that.

Thanks for the thread - I'm shopping for one,too!


----------



## bamafans (Apr 13, 2011)

EXMARK.....8 years and running strong. I average about 10 yards a week with it.


----------



## slightly grayling (Apr 13, 2011)

My father bought a Scagg a few years ago and it is VERY impressive.  Do don't think the bush hog has been used since he bought it.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 13, 2011)

Bad Boy is the toughest, best cutting, most powerful, and easiest to work on Mower.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 13, 2011)

I went with the Bad Boy with the 27 horse power Briggs and 48" mowing deck !!!!!!! I don't think you'll find a better built zero turn mower in that price range, this thing is solid.  
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks nice...not a Briggs fan here....but, looks like a heck of a mower.


----------



## jcinpc (Apr 13, 2011)

I personally love the scag 36 inch. I sold Scaga nd Toro`s for a few years for our local equipment place here. I always had one on a trailer and have sold way too many to count to homeowners I would see cutting an acre or more with those crappy lawn tracotrs or the old snapper mowers. 
I would suggest testing some first, thats what we would do.Drop it off at your house and let you cut your yard with it. You can choose a kohler or a kawasaki.


----------



## hitechredneck (Apr 14, 2011)

I just replaced a Craftsman 50" ZTR that I bought used a couple of years ago (first ever ZTR) and learned what NOT to buy...  I have had mowers that have lasted from 2 - 10+ years and never had a motor fail (Briggs motors and Honda motors), but what did fail were the other components.  The Craftsman ZTR died b/c one of the hydro transmissions died - everything else was great (except the tiny tires - very poor traction).  In researching a new mower, I found that most all manufacturers offer a "residential" grade mower in that price range now - Cub, Craftsman, JD, Ariens, Exmark, etc...  and in that range, they all have one thing in common... the Hydro-Gear integrated EZT transmission.  It is a sealed unit that you don't service.  While I am sure that many (most?) get years and years of life from them, mine died at 184 hours and was a grand to replace.  Decided it was better to go with a new, heavier unit.  I went with the JD Z445 - its the same engine/cut width as the bad boy, but I am hoping the heavier duty hydro transmissions with stand the test of time.... plus you can service them easily w/ filter and fluid changes.  It also came with a 4 year/300 hour warranty.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Apr 15, 2011)

Wild Turkey said:


> Bad Boy is the toughest, best cutting, most powerful, and easiest to work on Mower.



LOL..wouldnt go that far.

For cutting your own yard I would look into them, but they dont have a very good dealer system. Also you can find a gently used commercial model that will outlast any "homeowner" models for a really good deal. My BIL just picked up an 09 Scag 48" walk behind with 98hrs on it for a great price. 

Good luck with your mower. I looked into the commercial Bad Boys, but with the closest dealer being 2 hours away, that knocked them off my list. Went with a Scag.


----------

